# Couples Unable To Conceive Needed-£250 Fee.



## Eimear1981 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello

I am writing a sensitive article for a national newspaper about couples who are unable to have children.

I am looking for couples in their 40's and 50's who didn't want children when they were younger, then changed their minds about having a family but discovered they were unable to conceive due to age/fertility issues.

Each couple will be interviewed and photographed, and will have full approval of their words plus a £250 fee for their time.

Please contact me on [email protected] for more info.

Thank You.


----------

